# OMFG WTFF!? UK To Track All Browsing, Email, and Phone Calls for at least 1yr



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8075563/Every-email-and-website-to-be-stored.html



> "The UK government plans to introduce legislation that will allow the police to track every phone call, email, text message and website visit made by the public. The information will include who is contacting whom, when and where and which websites are visited, but not the content of the conversations or messages. Every communications provider will be required to store the information for at least a year."


 Time to buy another wifi card in the UK and use that one for hopping open free signals.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8075563/Every-email-and-website-to-be-stored.html
> 
> Time to buy another wifi card in the UK and use that one for hopping open free signals.


It's nothing new, just like google, so becareful of what you do or say over the internet 

I hope the FBI doesn't knock down my door, because I remember I did a search in google of how to make EMP...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

The messed up thing is everyone wants to protect themselves and thier personal info/data like personal bank cards and such. I would not be surprised that encryption will soon be outlawed as I read a comment on /. . 

I've heard if you cross the border with more then 512bit encryption you can be charged with having a weapon. Still looking into this one to see if I can find more source info on it as I've heard that a few times.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

BIG BROTHER is REAL!

UK has always been information gatherers.
with london's cameras, etc


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, UK is really messed up with human right issue. But you have to remember, what happened with the terrorist bomb threat a few years ago. They have a wide ranging support from the people.
We could have fallen into these kinds of dangerous human rights issues too if the Toronto 18 had succeeded.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

